

Handling Software Design Criticism (2007) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.wirfs-brock.com/PDFs/handlingcriticism.pdf

======
ArkyBeagle
This really ain't rocket surgery.

    
    
           - Each point is to be made into a simple English sentence in passive voice with only the single point being made.  
           - Each point is then assigned a corrective action. 
           - Some corrective actions are corrections of the point. 
           - Some CA get actual action. 
           - Some CA get documentation or process actions. 
           - The demeanor of the reviewed engineer should never be anything but humble and gracious. Use the CA process to explain away misunderstandings and errors in reviews. Don't do it in the meeting. 
           - Zero tolerance of Klingon behavior among reviewers. The ideal reviewer sounds like Oscar Wilde.  
           - Code reviews should be able to be done *WITHOUT* a meeting.  Take it to email or use the bug tracker to resolve any misunderstandings. 
           - Never, ever use code reviews as part of performance evaluation processes. Ever.

